# Gilera DNA



## OUTLAW---666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,
first let me introduce myself, my name is *Pedro* and im from *Portugal*.
In the last few months i've become highly interested on EV's, and i was really planning to convert my *Mazda Mx3* into one.
But we are low on cash right now, so that needs to be put on hold.
But im still after my pursuit to reduce or eliminate my gas consumption.

A few days ago, i saw this scooter on sale for a very nice price:









and just made a quick research about people making scooters EV.
This is a _*Gilera DNA*_, and it's the only scooter that i honestly guess it looks cool enough to be drove around without shame 

Do you guys think that a 40mph target is undoable cheap ?
What about range ? Lisbon is filled with electric charging stations, so i guess a 50mile range would be more than enough
How much would a project like this cost me ? My kidney and a one kid sold to Russia, or maybe something a cheap guy could do ?


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I think your targets are definately achievable. What you need to get is an AC hub motor from a Chinese electric scooter. Mine is only suposed to be a 48V 1400w motor but by adding a battery to give 60V I can get 35mph on the level. A 2000 hub motor could aesily take 72V so instead of 28mph, the standard speed for a moped, you could get 28/4*6 ie. 42mph. I have heard of a guy on Electric Motoring Forum who claims 55mph from his Lithium powered 72V!
His scooter is the same as mine, an Ego Street Scoota. I'm sure you could do the whole thing including a new 72V controller and a home built swinging arm mounted on the existing motor mounts for around 2000 Euros. I'd start by buying a Chinese scooter with worn out LA batteries to get all the systems yoy need, mainly motor and DC DC convertor, throttle etc. Then look on the forum I mentioned. It's more specific to electric scooters and will give you much of the info you need.
Best of luck


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Dux is on the right track. Either rebuild a scooter or gut one. Unless you can get a cheap motor and controller combo from China. The engineer in me says the right priced motor controller combo and a fabricated swing arm with belt drive reduction rear drive. You could get more space for batteries like this also, and keep your DNA. Of course this would work on a normal bike also!


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Another way is to take one of the larger outrunners ant keep the belt and clutch.
Been done a couple of times over on endless-sphere, e.g http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=17576.


----------

